

Ask HN: Any experimental Node.js Heroku users?  - Serene

I sent my request to nodejs@heroku.com two and half weeks ago but never heard from them back. No reply to followup inquiry. Anybody is using it? Any information to share?
======
js4all
It took several weeks until I got mine. You have the correct contact address.
There are no replies, but you are on their waiting list. They seem to send out
invites in batches. I can say, it's worth the wait.

BTW. Existing users cannot invite new users.

------
gexla
My invite didn't arrive until something like a month and a half.

